# emerge -ua world und mjpegtools

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich wollte heute nach einem emerge rsync gnome2.2 installieren.

Ich versuchte das also mit "emerge -ua world". Die ersten 33 (!!) Pakete sind auch problemlos installiert worden, aber bei mjpegtools habe ich da so meine Probleme.

Die Version mjpegtools-1.6.0-r5 wollte sich zuerst nicht installieren lassen, also versuchte ich es mit der mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7 Version. Leider erhielt ich da folgenden Fehler:

```
creating liblavplay.la

(cd .libs && rm -f liblavplay.la && ln -s ../liblavplay.la liblavplay.la)

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link gcc  -mcpu=i686 -march=i686 -march=i686  -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wunused   -o testrec  testrec.o audiolib.o -lpthread -L../utils -lmjpegutils

gcc -mcpu=i686 -march=i686 -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wunused -o .libs/lavrec lavrec.o  -L/var/tmp/portage/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7/work/mjpegtools-1.6.0/utils -lmjpegutils ./.libs/liblavrec.so ./.libs/liblavfile.so -L/usr/lib -lmovtar -L/usr/include/jpeg-mmx -L/usr/local/lib /usr/lib/libdv.so /usr/lib/libpopt.so /usr/lib/libSDL.so -L/usr/kde/3/lib -lartsc /usr/lib/libesd.so /usr/lib/libaudiofile.so /usr/lib/libasound.so -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lX11 -lXext -lvga -lm /usr/lib/libglib.so -ldl ./.libs/liblavjpeg.so /usr/lib/libjpeg.so -lpthread

gcc -mcpu=i686 -march=i686 -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wunused -o testrec testrec.o audiolib.o  -lpthread -L/var/tmp/portage/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7/work/mjpegtools-1.6.0/utils -lmjpegutils

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lartsc

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [lavrec] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7/work/mjpegtools-1.6.0/lavtools'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7/work/mjpegtools-1.6.0'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 93, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Bei der r5 erhielt ich auch einen Fehler, soweit ich mich erinnern kann brach das compile mit einem Error bei "Line 88, Exitcode 2" ab.

Ich habe daszu einiges in den englischen Foren gefunden, allerdings half davon nichts. Ich habe versucht die CFLAGS zu ändern und das Ganze mit USE="-quicktime $USE" zu emergen, aber wie gesagt, es half nichts.

Hat da noch wer eine Idee??

Niko

----------

## fir3fly

Hi,

ich habe das mjpegtools-1.6.0 installieren können, in dem ich  emerge /usr/portage/media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7 gefahren bin. Dann bekam ich nur ein abhängigkeitsproblem, das ich gelöst habe, in dem ich das betreffende paket (ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, was es war) direkt und ohne -u emerged habe. Danach gings mit emerge -pu gnome weiter.. bis gedit. Das wollte mit "-u" auch nicht.. emerge gedit ging aber....

Fir3fly

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

danke, aber die Idee mit der r7 hatte ich auch schon.

Ich bekomme auch ohne -u den Fehler, ...

Naja, noch gebe ich mich nicht geschlagen!

Niko

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

hatte den Fehler auch letzte Nacht. Mach nochmal ein "emerge sync" und probier es dann noch mal. Bei mir ging es dann.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

okay, ich habe das Ganz jetzt nochmal nach einem ermerge sync versucht, aber es kommt immer noch der selbe Fehler.

Das es bei A. Stranger funktionierte, erkläre ich mir damit, dass nach einem emerge sync nicht mehr die r5 installiert werden wollte, sondern auch ohne explizite Angabe die r7. Das hat auch bei einigen im englischen Forum gekplappt.

Aber leider bei mir nicht!!!

Was kann ich denn da machen??

Niko

----------

## hopfe

Hatte den selben Fehler, nach den zweiten Versuch habe ich einfach ein env USE="-jpeg" emerge -u gnome gemacht. Damit ging es dann, da er dieses Paket dann nicht verwendet. 

Beim nächsten "emerge -u world" müßten dann die neuen Pakte verwendet werden und somit auch das mjpeg-tool.

----------

## awiesel

Ich habe mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7 gestern ganz normal mit emerge gezogen, es ging ohne Probleme. 

Weil ich für "Arson" und "Kino" noch einige zusätzliche Programme brauchte, hatte ich dann einfach alles mit mpeg im Namen installiert. Gibt es eigentlich eine einfache Möglichkeit herauszubekommen welche Binaries von welchem Ebuild erstellt werden?  

Das Erstellen einer SVCD hat dann aber später keine Probleme gemacht   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also nach zahlreichen weiteren Versuchen habe ich folgendes gemacht:

Ich habe das ganze jetzt auch mit "env USE=-jpeg" versucht, ich habe arts, divx4linux und avifile neu gemerged und ein erneutes emerge rsync und siehe da

....

der Fehler hat eine kleine Änderung bekommen:

```
gcc -mcpu=i686 -march=i686 -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wunused -o .libs/lav2wav lav2wav.o  -L/var/tmp/portage/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7/work/mjpegtools-1.6.0/utils -lmjpegutils ./.libs/liblavfile.so -L/usr/lib -lmovtar -L/var/tmp/portage/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7/work/quicktime4linux-1.4-patch -L/var/tmp/portage/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7/work/quicktime4linux-1.4-patch/i686 /usr/lib/libquicktime.so -lpthread -ldl -lpthread -lpng -lz -lm -L/lib -ldl -L/usr/include/jpeg-mmx /usr/lib/libjpeg.so -L/usr/local/lib /usr/lib/libdv.so /usr/lib/libpopt.so /usr/lib/libSDL.so -L/usr/kde/3/lib -lartsc /usr/lib/libesd.so /usr/lib/libaudiofile.so -lm /usr/lib/libasound.so -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lX11 -lXext -lvga -ldl -lpthread -lm /usr/lib/libglib.so -lpthread -ldl

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lartsc

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [lav2wav] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

gcc -mcpu=i686 -march=i686 -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wunused -o .libs/lav2yuv lav2yuv.o lav_common.o  -L/var/tmp/portage/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7/work/mjpegtools-1.6.0/utils -lmjpegutils ./.libs/liblavfile.so -L/usr/lib -lmovtar -L/var/tmp/portage/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7/work/quicktime4linux-1.4-patch -L/var/tmp/portage/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7/work/quicktime4linux-1.4-patch/i686 /usr/lib/libquicktime.so -lpthread -ldl -lpthread -lpng -lz -lm -L/lib -ldl -L/usr/include/jpeg-mmx -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/kde/3/lib -lm -L/usr/X11R6/lib -ldl -lpthread -lm -lpthread -ldl ./.libs/liblavjpeg.so /usr/lib/libjpeg.so /usr/lib/libdv.so /usr/lib/libpopt.so /usr/lib/libSDL.so -lartsc /usr/lib/libesd.so /usr/lib/libaudiofile.so -lm /usr/lib/libasound.so -lX11 -lXext -lvga -ldl -lpthread -lm /usr/lib/libglib.so -lpthread -ldl

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lartsc

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [lav2yuv] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7/work/mjpegtools-1.6.0/lavtools'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7/work/mjpegtools-1.6.0'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 94, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)
```

Die Zeile ist also um eines größer geworden, aber installieren lässt sich das Ganze noch immer nicht.  :Confused: 

Kann noch wer Hilfe anbieten?

Niko

----------

## Niko_K

Yes,

ich habe es dann doch noch geschafft.

Die Lösung des Problems konnte ich (nachdem ich das Ganze min. 10x gelesen habe) auf https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14812 finden.

Damit da nicht jeder extra nachblättern muss, schreibe ich die Lösung noch mal hier rein:

```
emerge libao libdv
```

Also nochmals danke für die Hilfe,

Niko

----------

## jew.de

Coooooool!

Dat klappt ja wirklich  :Smile: 

Aber, eine andere Sache:

Seit ca. 1 Woche wird meine xine-lib immer up- und downgemerged...

Nach jedem emerge sync und anschließendem emerge wordl -up wird im Wechsel die xine-lib upgegradet oder downgegraded....

Kennt dies jemand, oder hat wer eine Lösung dafür?

Danke,

jew.de

----------

